# Welche Digicam für 400 € ?



## Videoseven (30. November 2003)

*welche Digicam vür 400 €*

hi,

ich suche ne gute digicam für 400 €. Sie sollte möglichst schnell knipsen wenn man den abzug betätigt und ausserdem sollte sie einen guten makromodus und 5 megapixel haben. Ich fand die die sony dsc-p10 ganz gut. Könnt ihr mir n tip geben, welche die beste digicam für ca 400 € ist, die gut im makro bereich liegt und auch schnelle knipst.


----------



## Vitalis (30. November 2003)

Von der reinen Bildqualität her würde ich sagen Canon PowerShot S50. Aber in Sachen Macro und Auslöseverzögerung ist diese Kamera nicht soo gut. 

Vielleicht diese hier?
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/CanonPowerShotA80.asp

Vielleicht so ein SuperZoom-Ding?
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/OlympusC-740UltraZoom.asp

Denk dran, daß Megapixel nicht alles sind. Die 4MP einiger Canon-Kameras stechen so manche 5er-Cams aus.

Ich weiß nicht.. 400 Euro ist so ein Preis zwischendrin, liegt über den billigen Kameras, aber was richtig gutes mit 5 Megappixel bekommt man damit auch nicht.


----------



## Videoseven (1. Dezember 2003)

jo, 

hab mich mal so informiert den abend.

Also meine jetziger favorit ist die

Canon Power shot s45

die soll ziemlich gut sein. von der s50 raten viele andre leute ab, weil sie bei 5mp zuviel rauschen im bild hat und die s45 mit ihren 4 megapixel schon recht gut ist. 

die a80 is zwar ganz toll, aber leider zu groß und naja, es gibt besseres


----------



## Vitalis (1. Dezember 2003)

Ja, stimmt. Die S45 hat eine sehr gute Bildqualität, bei der S50 drängen sich die 5 MP auf der gleichen Fläche und erzeugen so mehr Rauschen. Wenn Du Deine Cam dann gekauft hast, kannst Du ja mal schreiben wie zufrieden Du bist.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Videoseven (1. Dezember 2003)

so, 

hab mich doch schon wieder umentschieden und diesesmal bleib ich dabei 
hab mich jetzt entgültig für die 

pentax optio 450 

entschieden. Denn Sie hat n ultra 5 fach zoom, macht makro aufnhamen in einem abstand von 2 cm und bietet 4 mp. Ausserdem bietet media markt sie gerade für satte 333 € an, da werd ich zuschlagen  


mfg

christian


----------



## Vitalis (2. Dezember 2003)

Hier ein Test dazu:
http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/O450/O45A.HTM


----------

